# mk1 roadster uk



## Beercrazy (Jul 7, 2020)

recently got myself a 53 plate mk1 roadster 
have had it serviced and cambelt and kit done
bought it for something to work on and pass the time during lock down and have fallen in love with it
will get some pics when i can
and a big hi and thumbs up for all the help i get from the people on this forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------

